# The press has gone too far.



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You aren't going to believe what else just happened in New York. This is unbelievable.

Newspaper Publishes Gun Owners' Names and Addresses - ABC News


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Intimidation.. Fascist style.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The media really does want a war, don't they...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Not to mention Cuomo is reported as saying "confiscation" is an option.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Want it or not a war is coming not today not this week but it is coming. It has been in the planning for years Liberals made sure every nuts case they could was on the streets. The made sure the criminals did not go to prison or if they did were in and out . It will hit the fan just a madder of when the checks stop coming.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Oregon is a green State. Nobodys gonna take our guns when we got most of the best weed in the world all around us.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

whoppo said:


> The media really does want a war, don't they...


Yeah I think they do. What they don't realize is while one side may have them along side like in Afgan and Iraq now, the other side we'll see them for what they are, traitors, and shoot them.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sitting here wondering why the N.Y. newspaper building hasn't burned to the ground yet. Are THAT cowardice in the USA?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

They will. People know they should burn. The country just needs to right spark to like the fire. And I think this administration is stupid enough and evil enough to give it to them.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

That is REALLY bad...people are completely unbelievable...This is the same type of garbage that Google and Paypal do with taking sides and crap talking firearms and gun rights...It's completely unprofessional, bad business, and just wrong. Freedom of Information Act or not, that newspaper had NO right to exploit these good citizens. 

If I were one of these people, I would most certainly take HARSH legal action against them. While the Freedom of Information Act gave that reporter/publisher the right to ask and know, it does NOT give them the legal ability to make it publically known. When they published the information, they violated these people's privacy. What they did is illegal. It amazes me how many people in this world are completely incompetent.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Purkeypilot said:


> That is REALLY bad...people are completely unbelievable...This is the same type of garbage that Google and Paypal do with taking sides and crap talking firearms and gun rights...It's completely unprofessional, bad business, and just wrong. Freedom of Information Act or not, that newspaper had NO right to exploit these good citizens.
> 
> If I were one of these people, I would most certainly take HARSH legal action against them. While the Freedom of Information Act gave that reporter/publisher the right to ask and know, it does NOT give them the legal ability to make it publically known. When they published the information, they violated these people's privacy. What they did is illegal. It amazes me how many people in this world are completely incompetent.


I think they absolutely should. Maybe a group class A suit. It's voilation of privacy and reckless endangerment of people and their families. Sue them for every last dime and put the paper administration on the street. Where they'll need a gun.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The real fear I have about this is that the anti-gun crazies will burn the houses of one or more of these innocent people. Peta and at least one other left wing nut job org has done that one before.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the publishers name is

Janet Hasson, 3 Gate House Lane, Mamaroneck, NY 10534.
Phone number: (248) 594-2197;

The reporter on the story is

Dwight R Worley
23006 139 Ave
Springfield Gardens, NY 11413 (718) 527-0832

the publisher doesnt have any registered weapons, the reporter has a .357 revolver registered to him. 

The Journal
1133 Westchester Ave. Suite N110
White Plains, NY 10604

no one there carries a gun at work or while walking from their car to the office.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

reminds me of witch hunts and burnings


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This story combined with Cuomos rant about confiscation has made one thing crystal clear. Complying with any form of registration is out of the question.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Just another reason to stay away from New York. That state is an utterly miserable place to live -- concrete jungles, overcrowded, filthy, over-priced, crappy weather 75% of the year, etc. 

A bunch of latte-sipping fashion-conscious apartment-dwelling scooter-riding cubicle-occupying subway-jockey metrosexuals (or worse) are not going to tell me how I should live my life.

Nor are any suburbs-hiding fake-pearl-wearing mini-van-driving cocktail-party-planning soccer mommies going to either, and that goes double for their girly-man domesticated-male husbands.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Just another reason to stay away from New York. That state is an utterly miserable place to live -- concrete jungles, overcrowded, filthy, over-priced, crappy weather 75% of the year, etc.
> 
> A bunch of latte-sipping fashion-conscious apartment-dwelling scooter-riding cubicle-occupying subway-jockey metrosexuals (or worse) are not going to tell me how I should live my life.
> 
> Nor are any suburbs-hiding fake-pearl-wearing mini-van-driving cocktail-party-planning soccer mommies going to either, and that goes double for their girly-man domesticated-male husbands.


Don't be shy, Verteidiger. Tell us how you really feel! :grin:


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Don't be shy, Verteidiger. Tell us how you really feel! :grin:


Oh, I could get more colorful, but this is a family-friendly forum.

Don't even get me started on Filthydelphia, either.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Oh, I could get more colorful, but this is a family-friendly forum.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Filthydelphia, either.


I was in Philly once, back in '82.

Didn't much care for it and I was only passing through.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

While I don't like it being published, this is one of those times that the Freedom of Information Act doesn't act in our favor. It isn't libel because it is the truth. There are tons of things that are public information. I'm sure people who are behind on their property taxes don't like that information published, but it happens to be public information. People don't like their traffic ticket court information published or worse. The First Amendment is a powerful tool. The newspaper has the right to publish public information. The government cannot pass laws prohibiting the press.

_



"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Intimidation.. Fascist style.


You are EXACTLY right.

Want to know the hypocrisy of it all? I just saw a report on Fox whereas they are saying only private citizens' names and addresses were published, none of the politicians or celebrities in the coverage area were included.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If I owned a gun in the paper's area and they published my name/address, I'd write the paper a letter something like this for publication-

_"Hi, my gun is for my home defence and family protection, but I'd like all my neighbours to know that I always keep an eye on the street looking for suspicious lurkers and prowlers, and listening for breaking glass or doors being forced, and will go out to challenge and detain them after I've called the police, as I'll probably be on the scene before the cops.
So just because I happen to own a gun, regard me not as a threat but as a friendly Neighbourhood Guardian Angel".._


----------



## chuckusaret (Dec 22, 2012)

A few more Associated with the Journal News and the production of the listing.

Editor: Cyndee Royle 1133 Westchester Ave., Suite N110, White Plains, NY 10604 (914) 694-9300.

CEO: Gracia C Martore 728 Springvale Rd Great Falls, VA 22066 (703) 759-5954

In the spirit of Christmas, please share with whomever you'd like. I sent them each a Christmas card and informed each that they would be receiving free gun info from a number of pro gun organizations on a monthly basis. Enough to require them to get a larger mail box.LOL


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

This makes me think that then when someone does come in my house uninvited to rob,steal,kill,ect. then they were fore worned. Better find a easier target cause I WILL defend me and mine to whatever level needed. Since it was said I have guns then I will also inform that they are NOT collectables they function fine and are cleaned on a regular basis. My papaw always said if you don't start no crap then there won't be any. I am a very peaceful person, just don't get meekness for weakness mixed up. I wish a new craze would start it's called people that MIND THEIR OWN BUSINESS, but that will never happen.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

America and Britain are supposed to be Christian countries, so surely the government can't object to preppers following Jesus's command to prepare for disasters..

_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthqakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* 
You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: *'Watch!"*
- Jesus of Nazareth, (Mark ch 13)_


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The emperor said we are no longer a Christian nation.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Followed the next day by this. Sorry I lost the link but they posted the Locations of every shooting in New York City.

The pertinent quote from this good read is:


> Anti-whiskey tax violence quickly spread to other counties along the frontier. Rebels burnt the home of Benjamin Wells, the Federal collector for Fayette County, and armed men stole the mail from a post rider leaving Pittsburgh.After finding letters from their opponents, the rebels returned to the town and beat the letter's authors


TTB | TTB.gov The Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

So people will know what houses not to break into..


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes...but a thriving Black Market would say easy pickings.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"That state is an utterly miserable place to live --"---verteidiger

It's a very large state and there are many beautiful places
to live, with some very nice people......


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> You are EXACTLY right.
> 
> Want to know the hypocrisy of it all? I just saw a report on Fox whereas they are saying only private citizens' names and addresses were published, none of the politicians or celebrities in the coverage area were included.


Because they are too chicken to do that........

It was a low thing to do, and it surely stemmed from meanness .....
but I still stand for the rights of all people.......
even hypocrites.


----------



## dan.sedulous (Dec 26, 2012)

Now every person on that list is a target, and has a reason as to why they need the protection of a firearm.
Wonder how many subscribers were on that list? Just a thought.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If I had a gun and a newspaper blabbed my name and address, I wouldn't like the invasion of privacy but at the same time I'd think "At least now burglars and local hoods will have made a note of my address and will go and bust into some other house instead..

Hey here's an idea!- to further deter burglars we could put a small sign like this in the windows around the house-


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

But anyone can look up this info.

The newspaper did it for their mean agenda,
but this info is not sacred.

Nor is your IP....or phone...or....


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Jim is right. We put signs at the end of driveway to tell potential burglars that we have alarm systems. Why? So they'll pick the neighbor's house instead of ours. What is the harm in letting the potential villains know that you have a gun in your house? People who are security conscious enough to purchase a gun, get permitted and deal with all that red tape up there are going to be a little more up on their game then the guy across the cul-de-sac. That house is more likely to have solid doors, good locks, security cameras, alarm systems or dogs. The owner is more likely to have a gun safe. In addition if the permit holder only has one weapon, the weapon isn't likely to be home if the permit holder isn't. After all, a permit to *carry*?


----------



## dan.sedulous (Dec 26, 2012)

> That house is more likely to have solid doors, good locks, security cameras, alarm systems or dogs.


Great point. I just did a double look at my households setup. I have all of the above, except the dogs. Ha! I even live on a cul-de-sac. These things do get me worked up though. Reminds me of my grandparents and uncles stories of what they were fought against, and survived.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> ..We put signs at the end of driveway to tell potential burglars that we have alarm systems. Why? So they'll pick the neighbor's house instead of ours...


Yeah, burglars are stupid but they're not stupid enough to break into somewhere that has got signs up like these examples; they'll take the easy option and pick on another place instead..


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's my new mapping layout. I hope you like it.

Journal employees - click here.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Here's my new mapping layout. I hope you like it.
> 
> Journal employees - click here.


Well did you email the employees at least and let THEM compliment you on your work? LOL!


----------

